# HERES AN EMBARASSING ONE! 2WW sleeping painful orgasm??



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi everyone it's taken a lot of courage to write this out but I'm so worried. I'm 6dp5dt I did a test today but said neg by the way I'm already feeling low. Last night for the first time I woke up after having an erotic dream and waking up to an orgasm but I was in complete pain!!!!!!!! I know u are advised to stay away from orgasms and intercourse but it was out of my hands, not only once but twice on two diff occasions last night why is this happening I've experienced it in the past but not woken up in pain. But to wake up twice due to it and sever cramping I'm so worried it's effected my embryos. Sorry if this post is a little to forward for some people I am dreading pressing post but I really need to know.


----------



## Kaz1980 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi snowflake
Embarrassingly I have the same issue in the 2WW. It's apparently due to increased blood flow down there 😊. I always find it painful as well. I've found that I have them more when I have a BFP although I have had them (more rarely) when it's been a negative. Wishing you the best of luck. X


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you so much Kaz for your reply. I was completely freaked out, so do you think it's safe to say it won't risk both of my embies and cause a failed cycle. I really hope it doesn't like you said you have had BFP and experienced it to. What a strange one huh ! Thanks again xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2016)

I had this with my bfp's and sometimes it's been painful too. The embies are protected between big squashy cushions though and I think it's fairly common, so try not to worry   . Good luck! xx


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Phew! thank you Merlin xxxxxx I'm on,y 6 days after transfer do you think this makes a diff x


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2016)

Looking at your signature, the odds are in your favour for your age and number of eggs you collected before. It's more likely than not that at least one of them will work, but it's hard to predict anything with IVF! Try to stay relaxed, get enough rest and schedule in some things you enjoy for the rest of your 2ww. Fingers crossed for you   xx


----------



## Toyajane22 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi snowflake, totally normal! I had one in my 2ww then I ve had about 3 since my bfp and each time I ve woken up in pain, like achy cramps and I did not like it at all! xxx best of luck xxx


----------



## Sandbaby (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi snowflake, Yes I had this with my bfp! On several occasions...but i think it came after the 2ww once my pregnancy had been confirmed. xx


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Tbh: I have been wondering what the rationale is in not having sex/orgasms. Yes, an orgasm releases oxytocin, and causes contractions in the pelvic region (although this is also due to pelvic muscles and anus). The non-pregnant and early-pregnant uterus however does not have many receptors for oxytocin, and as a result is not very sensitive to it: the receptors (and response) increases as pregnancy evolves, to reach peak-efficiency when labour starts. Also, an orgasm is supposed to help conceive by aiding the entry of sperm (dipping of cervix in sperm in vagina) into the uterus: so sperm goes in, but embryo's would go out? Couples without problems conceiving, do not withhold the second half of the cycle (unless you think severe pms is a fertility-enhancing condition?): more frequent sex would mean less babies for a couple? More blood flow to the pelvic region (like for an orgasm) could only be a positive thing...
Of course, after an egg collection sex would probably be highly uncomfortable. My pelvic organs certainly felt a bit bruised the first couple of days/week, and would not really have considered having intercourse   . I could even accept an argument on infection risk after egg collection (although we do stick those nasty pessaries up there multiple times per day: it is probably a good idea to wash your hands before, but then you can wash other things before inserting them too ;-) ). The "bruising" is probably what makes your orgasms painful at the moment too. Maybe you are having them more frequently because you are not having them "normally"?
The insertion of a catheter through the cervix for ET might be considered creating an opening for infection, but on the other hand: I do not think the catheter is that much bigger than what is used for an IUI, and couples in the past were actually advised to have more sex around their IUI (especially when using donor sperm, as it would make them psychologically more ready to believe they had conceived their child "together" in the literal sense of things).

As with everything in the 2ww: try not to worry about things beyond your control, it only makes you go even more crazy :-D. I for one do not think you have harmed anything, and maybe it actually helps  . The idea that it is a good thing to start walking around immediately after ET is also only a few years old, before people thought you were better to lie down for several hours before getting up... The idea is that walking increases blood flow en enhances your chances of success.


----------



## elaine90 (Apr 20, 2015)

I had my transfer on march 15th. I had tried to avoid any sexual contact for a few days but kind of started again at the weekend. I have not had intercourse ir any penetration but have had orgasms. I dont really want to neglect my husband. The pain i have experienced is not when i have them but just crampy through out the day and tender boobs. This was my first ICSI treatment . I had 16 eggs collected, 9 fertilised, 2 transferred on day 5 and the rest were not suitable to freeze. I was told to do my test 12 days after so thag will be sunday 27th march. To be honest the last few days i have been quite anxious so the orgasms kind of help


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

I had a big O during WW and got a BFP, so I would not be too worried ;-).


----------



## elaine90 (Apr 20, 2015)

So my first cycle of ICSI has been a fail. I have no frozen embryos so I just have to wait now until I see my consultant again which I think will be in 3 months. Definitely a hard thing to process but trying to stay positive.


----------

